# I just split my signal to 2 amps with a TU-2 pedal



## Gilles (Jan 9, 2008)

The Boss Tu-2 tuner pedal has 2 outputs, one normal and one for bypass. I connected both output to 2 different amps and when the pedal isn't tuning I effectively split the signal in 2. 

Is this safe for my amps (one of them has tubes)?

Since one of them is a 5w and the other a 15w does it mean I can now have 20w of sound at my disposal or is the signal somewhat degraded?

I'm also thinking that the 5w will probably get drowned by the 15w so I'm not sure it will "add" the watts to raise the volume.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I got a slight hum when I tried that, but it was probably just a ground loop -- I get them often when running two amps off the same outlet with the sketchy wiring in my jam room.

I would imagine that the signal would be a touch weaker going to each amp, no more dramatic than going from a JB to a '59 for pickups.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Techs will tell you that running two amps through a splitter like this is potentially dangerout to the transformers due to inaudible oscillation or something like that. Good ABY pedals (e.g., George Lynch Trippler, Radial) have an internal balanced transformer and a phase switch and a ground lift to overcome all of the potential issues that can arise.

I'm now (as of yesterdays brainstorm!) running a stereo system with clean on one side and dirty on the other and I gotta tell ya, it is awesome! Makes my Kmart gear sound boo-teek...:smile:

matt


----------



## Gilles (Jan 9, 2008)

Then I won't risk it if it's not good for the amps. 

I checked online for some pedals to split the signals. Some are cheap, but some are the same price as Electro-Harmonix, Boss, etc. brands stereo pedals that have an effect like chorus, tremolo, etc. and are stereo, so might as well by one with an effect and just dial the effect to zero when I just want to split the signal.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks, Matt -- I wasn't aware of that. Probably many players out there running a two-amp config in a similar method that should know about it, too.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

There are really quite a number of amp splitters around. I use a Radial Bigshot when I want to play 2 amps at the same time. It's not pricey either. I've used it on live gigs and works perfectly.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

I use this to split my signal up to 4 amp at the same time.








There a "gain and a "load" knob..Works very well

Frank:smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've used the Radial Big Shot for years. Initially to split my bass signal so that the drummer got more than what the PA monitors allowed, but later to accomodate two guitar amps for when I play steel and guitar on the same gig. The tuner out is useful too if I'm not carrying my board. 

In any event, it's a great piece of gear to have handy for when the need arises, much better than my old DOD a/b pedal. The DOD only gets used as an instrument a/b now.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I also have the radial big shot... my only beef is that I sometimes forget which side (a or b) is on, and I would love to wire in an LED to know what side is active...

I have another ABY box that I use, but I like the Radial one better.

I wonder if there is a way to mod it for LED's?

AJC


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with using both output jacks on a TU2. That's what they're there for. One output always passes the incoming signal, the other one mutes if you select the tuner function.

Yes 5 + 15 = 20 Watts if both amps are working at max volume. And yes, one will likely drown out the other one.

Nothing wrong with some of the other suggestions in this thread but don't think you are putting your equipment in danger with the TU2 dual out configuration. And don't go spending a bunch of extra money on the alternatives suggested if you don't actually need to.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Gunny said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with using both output jacks on a TU2. That's what they're there for. .


You know what, I think you're right. The oscillation problem I was remembering can come from "daisy chaining" amps by using the dual inputs (like on old fenders and marshalls had) as an in - out thing.

Splitting a signal does degrade it a bit, but not enough to worry about in your application.

Matt


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

Gilles said:


> The Boss Tu-2 tuner pedal has 2 outputs, one normal and one for bypass. I connected both output to 2 different amps and when the pedal isn't tuning I effectively split the signal in 2.


I can't tell you how cool this tip is! Thank you. I was looking for an inexpensive way to do this and was getting WAY complicated with the ideas, and this answers my questions. It's sooooo simple I can't believe I never thought of it. I've had a TU-2 for years! Again many thanks. Very helpful.


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

The use of a "Y" cable is the easiest way to run two amps at the same time.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

whammybar said:


> I can't tell you how cool this tip is! Thank you. I was looking for an inexpensive way to do this and was getting WAY complicated with the ideas, and this answers my questions. It's sooooo simple I can't believe I never thought of it. I've had a TU-2 for years! Again many thanks. Very helpful.


Same here! I was actually looking into buying an A/B/Y pedal because I wanted to do some recording of a guitar direct into the computers and through my rig simultaneously. This might just do the trick!


----------



## Gilles (Jan 9, 2008)

I really like the sound of having 2 amps. One of my amps is my older SS amp I had before getting my tube amp but anyway, it still makes the sound much fuller and having different gain and effects on both amps makes for a really cool sound.


----------

